# Roses



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Planted two rose bushes a few months ago in memory of our dogs that we lost, never really done much gardening before but it would appear to be going well.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

they are doing well ... proper Lancashire rose that first one :thumb:


----------

